# VPS provider with cheap cPanel licenses?



## MannDude (Nov 5, 2013)

Who are the providers who offer cPanel licenses at a lower-than-usual cost?

Not looking for any specific specs, just trying to see what options are available for cheap cPanel licenses.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey MannDude,

We do provide cPanel licenses at a lower cost than usual at $13 for our usual price. Giving away a few licenses free with the latest offer!


----------



## 24/7/365 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've seen quite a lot of hosts give cPanel licenses away but all they do is add it to the cost of the VPS.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 5, 2013)

Tim (Hostigation) does cPanel prices at $10/month for OpenVZ and $11/month for KVM with his services.  

BlueVM also does similar cPanel deals. 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head right now.


----------



## notFound (Nov 5, 2013)

Tim is the way to go for cPanel licenses, his servers are on viagra too, they're rock solid.


----------



## shunny (Nov 5, 2013)

More like steroids, lol. I have to agree Tim has solid services.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 5, 2013)

I think BuyCPanel has been cracking down on providers offering external licenses lower than 14.95 a month as they loose profit.


----------



## ICPH (Nov 6, 2013)

I can second the NodeServ advice, buycpanel service is pleasure. very good and fast support.


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 6, 2013)

I have seen one provider going to $9 / month as well.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 6, 2013)

Jose (TMS) does these for $10/mo. for his dedis. I don't think he does VPSs, but worth having a ask.


----------



## SkylarM (Nov 6, 2013)

We *should* have cPanel NOC partnership later this month, allowing us to do internal licenses at $11/m


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey MannDude, we are not a VPS provider, however we can match any price that is offered to you for an external cPanel VPS license. Although we do currently have a $13 cPanel license promotion running if you are interested. Remember that with every purchase of a cPanel license from us you do get many FREE addons such as Resource Monitor, SpamScan, WHMXtra and more!


----------



## XFS_Duke (Nov 6, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin, too bad you can't offer that for current customers licenses... lol


----------



## Dylan (Nov 6, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> Hey MannDude, we are not a VPS provider, however we can match any price that is offered to you for an external cPanel VPS license. Although we do currently have a $13 cPanel license promotion running if you are interested. Remember that with every purchase of a cPanel license from us you do get many FREE addons such as Resource Monitor, SpamScan, WHMXtra and more!


If I have an $11 external license through another provider (a reseller of yours) would you match that? I'd rather go directly through you.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 8, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> BuyCPanel-Kevin, too bad you can't offer that for current customers licenses... lol


Hi XFS_Duke, Actually we can lower current customer license prices with these new promotions, you'll just have to send in a ticket to our sales team and they will apply the promotional code to your licenses.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 8, 2013)

Dylan said:


> If I have an $11 external license through another provider (a reseller of yours) would you match that? I'd rather go directly through you.


Hello Dylan, Unfortunately in our terms of service it states that resellers are not allowed to sell licenses outside of their specific ranges, the reason we price match at buycpanel is because we want to beat competition, being that this reseller is not allowed to sell beyond the selected IP ranges the reseller cannot be considered legitimate competiiton and thus we cannot price match. Sorry about that, if you would still like to purchase directly from us we do have a $13 dollar cPanel license promotion running.


----------



## thuvienvps (Nov 9, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> Hello Dylan, Unfortunately in our terms of service it states that resellers are not allowed to sell licenses outside of their specific ranges, the reason we price match at buycpanel is because we want to beat competition, being that this reseller is not allowed to sell beyond the selected IP ranges the reseller cannot be considered legitimate competiiton and thus we cannot price match. Sorry about that, if you would still like to purchase directly from us we do have a $13 dollar cPanel license promotion running.


Kevin, I have > 5 Cpanel Licenses with buycpanel, could you please apply promotion 13$ to my licenses?


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Nov 9, 2013)

thuvienvps said:


> Kevin, I have > 5 Cpanel Licenses with buycpanel, could you please apply promotion 13$ to my licenses?


I can't actually do it directly from here on the forum for security purposes, however if you send in a ticket into our sales team and mention the promo code "whtvps13" I'm sure they'll apply the new price to your licences.


----------



## Kruno (Nov 9, 2013)

cPanel INC directly does $11/m internal licenses. BuycPanel normally does $11 if you have a few 100 licenses. I wonder how many licenses other providers who go lower than $11 have, or they make a loss on licenses only to sell a VPS.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 12, 2013)

Kruno said:


> cPanel INC directly does $11/m internal licenses. BuycPanel normally does $11 if you have a few 100 licenses. I wonder how many licenses other providers who go lower than $11 have, or they make a loss on licenses only to sell a VPS.


I've been a cPanel Partner NOC since 2006 so I might have older pricing, but BuycPanel is great for small amounts of licensing if you need external licensing.

MannDude,  I do offer external VPS licensing but only yearly are offered, only cPanel Distributors are allowed to sell monthly external


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 12, 2013)

BuyCPanel-Kevin said:


> I can't actually do it directly from here on the forum for security purposes, however if you send in a ticket into our sales team and mention the promo code "whtvps13" I'm sure they'll apply the new price to your licences.


Yeah thanks, we just got upgraded to this.


----------



## clarity (Nov 12, 2013)

@mitgib what is your yearly pricing on that for external?


----------



## consolepark (Nov 13, 2013)

Lots and lots of research is the solution of your problem. To make this simple there are some sites that gives you top 100 VPS service provide list like vpsbord with their rating so you can easily decide with is good and  not.


----------



## terafire (Nov 13, 2013)

I talked with BuyCPanel, they were extremely helpful in applying the new discount to my current licenses.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 13, 2013)

dclardy said:


> @mitgib what is your yearly pricing on that for external?


$150/yr for VPS

$320/yr for bare metal


----------



## Kruno (Nov 18, 2013)

mitgib said:


> $150/yr for VPS
> 
> $320/yr for bare metal


That is for external licenses though. How about internal ones?


----------



## Hannan (Nov 23, 2013)

Get it from BuyCpanel if you just want the license. I guess having a promotion for $13/m


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 24, 2013)

Worked for me!

Also got WHMxtra for FREE!

Thanks!


----------

